# update on Princess :)



## BekahBear (Dec 23, 2007)

if you all remember, my rat CoaCoa had an accidental litter a while ago. i posted pics of all of them in the accidental litters forum when they had just opened their eyes. well they have gotten a lot bigger so i wanted to do an Update on the little girl that i kept from the litter. her name is now and forever: Princess. the first 2 pics are from when she was really little and the rest are from today. i *loved* her pattern/color from the day it started to show. it has only gotten more unique as she has grown. i have neer seen anything like it before. well here she is. enjoy


----------



## spoongirl (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow what a gorgeous ratty, and such a unique markings


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

She is beautiful  . Princess definately suits her!!


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

I think she might be what's called a "Triamese" (a Siamese with white markings)

So perhaps a Triamese Capped/Blaze?

Either way, she's lovely! I wish we had Siamese rats in Indiana.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

AAAWWWWWW! What a sweet face, I'm sure she gets spoiled just like a princess!


----------



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

she's gorgeous. Her markings are so unique.


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh wow, she's beautiful! How old is she now?
And whoever got the rest of the babies are very lucky, they are all so cute ^^


----------



## BekahBear (Dec 23, 2007)

i'd have to go find my calender to know exactly, but shes about 7 weeks old now. shes such a sweety. she takes after her momma. i still cant get over her markings. it almost looks like shes wearing some sort of tiara or something..hence her name.


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

WOW! What a beautiful rattie! The name definitely fits <3


----------



## Xiongmao (Oct 15, 2007)

awe she is really pretty, I like the marking on her face.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

They are so beautiful.


----------

